# Road's End Cemetery 2010



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Well this was just our best year ever. After 5 solid days of building we had a walk-through that was deemed 'the best haunted house around'. With 15 of our close friends as scare-actors we had over 400 ToTers and just a ton of people just looking (of course that could have been the free hot chocolate provided by Mrs. Lewlew). We had some fantastic scares and had kids (and adults) screaming all night.










We started off with the Witches' Lair 








and into the Zombie Cage









they then passed a Hallowindow Zombie projection and onto the Skull Chamber







. 
After that they progressed through the darkened hallways of the Barn and onto the Spider Room









past the Dismemberment Room and into the Corn Maze. We had a blast. Please check out my album for more pics!

Hopefully video to come!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

*A Few more pics*

The Dismemberment Room


















Cemetery


















The Spider was tired from jumping all night (8-foot spider prop we built) It jumped out at the patrons almost two feet. (Halfway through the night we had to hold up the haunt to resecure the wall panel opposite him.)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Eight foot spider + beer = bad combination!

Gorgeous set up, lewlew! The spider room photo is amazing, and I love the skull room shot.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Great work! Congrats on your success!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great ... eeeew, spiders!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

You have a wonderful set up with each area being completely different, yet it all flows together for great overall atmosphere. Great haunt!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Love the set up! I especially like the spider!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your haunt looks wonderful. Glad all went well. You did a great job with the lighting for the photos too.


----------



## CAH (Sep 8, 2009)

Great haunt! The picture of the skeleton in the dismember room freaked me out! Nice to see a spider who likes to party/


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Great looking photos...really like the use of color (lights) especially on the corn shocks....the tombstones in the cemetery are really nice....everything works together very well!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Do u have a walk thru pic during the day?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The night pics look great Mark! Having visited the haunt during the daytime/set-up phase I can say it is extremely well planned and detailed. Lewlew has some awesome props and the haunt layout is perfect. The spider is Hollywood quality! Hoping you were able to get some video!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Love the whole thing.............nice work!


----------



## Shier Terror (Jul 17, 2009)

Love the spider. I'd like to know how you made him. I'm doing a jumping spider prop for next year.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

cerinad said:


> Love the set up! I especially like the spider!


Thanks he was a hit all night. He even got me a couple of times as I was walking through. (The guy running it took no mercy on anyone, least of all the owner! Me!)



Spooky1 said:


> Your haunt looks wonderful. Glad all went well. You did a great job with the lighting for the photos too.


Thanks! I really tried to take some extra time for some good pics this year. Next year I need to get more of my actors!



jdubbya said:


> The night pics look great Mark! Having visited the haunt during the daytime/set-up phase I can say it is extremely well planned and detailed. Lewlew has some awesome props and the haunt layout is perfect. The spider is Hollywood quality! Hoping you were able to get some video!


Thanks Jerry! I got some video but not as much as I had hoped. More daytime stuff. One of these days I have to get my OWN video camera.



Shier Terror said:


> Love the spider. I'd like to know how you made him. I'm doing a jumping spider prop for next year.


The spider is patterned off of of a how-to by Mentalist http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=8759

I just used PVC for the legs and ramped up the size a bit. He is run by a push rod out the back of the room and jumps forward about 2 feet. Very light weight and easy to push. We layed down a bit of track for him to run in. It was one of the best scares all night (and I should know, I was stationed on the opposite side of the wall from him).


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Love the haunt especially the spider!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

This looks like it would be a blast. Wish I lived closer so I could take a look in person.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Liking the tombstone/cemetery shot and he candles with the skulls/bones...very nice haunt LewLew! And I'm convinced, trees go in this spring! I need some trees in my yard and not those dang saplings that take years to become trees, something that is well on it's way to becoming a tree for sure!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

brilliant work!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Liking the tombstone/cemetery shot and he candles with the skulls/bones...very nice haunt LewLew! And I'm convinced, trees go in this spring! I need some trees in my yard and not those dang saplings that take years to become trees, something that is well on it's way to becoming a tree for sure!


Thanks! And as for the trees - Manure...lots and lots of manure.


----------

